# timing belt or timing chain



## jason69 (Sep 25, 2012)

I own a audi tt 2007 mark 2 model is it timing belt or timing chain need replacing? as not got a clue done 35000 miles so thinking of getting it done but not sure if its belt or chain many thanks,by the way it's a 2 litre engine


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

If it's a 2.0 little engine then it's a belt, the V6 is a chain.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Jason, If you've got the 2L engine then you should change the belt this year. Audi recommends it's changed every 5 years for a low miler.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Pre facelift 2.0 are belt, yours.

Facelift are chain


----------



## jason69 (Sep 25, 2012)

ashfinlayson said:


> Hi Jason, If you've got the 2L engine then you should change the belt this year. Audi recommends it's changed every 5 years for a low miler.


,getting it done tomorrow for £230 with water pump Audi wanted £600 lol


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

thats a very good price, £350-450 is the norm


----------



## jason69 (Sep 25, 2012)

ashfinlayson said:


> thats a very good price, £350-450 is the norm


£130 for parts £100 labour and done a very good job but did notice my sump cracked so doing that tomorrow for £150


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Sump cracked??? That would have been leaking oil unless they cracked it


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

230 for a pump, belt, and tensioner seems low even for mates rates..... Not wanting to scaremongering but jesus i wish I knew your mechanic


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

I guess now you're paying a extra 150 takes it up to 380 which is about right for a cambelt belt change...... Still smelling bullshit


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

def a chain on the newer version


----------



## jason69 (Sep 25, 2012)

C00P5TT5 said:


> I guess now you're paying a extra 150 takes it up to 380 which is about right for a cambelt belt change...... Still smelling bullshit


extra £150 for a sump cambelt and water pump was £230 can always pass number on if in the midlands


----------



## jason69 (Sep 25, 2012)

jason69 said:


> C00P5TT5 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess now you're paying a extra 150 takes it up to 380 which is about right for a cambelt belt change...... Still smelling bullshit
> ...


no need to bullshit? that was the price like said want his number only saying what cost me no need to lie? mobile mechanic charges £100 for day work


----------



## philztt (Aug 15, 2020)

ian222 said:


> Pre facelift 2.0 are belt, yours.
> 
> Facelift are chain


Hi, this is my first post on the forum. I'm thinking of buying a 59 reg TT Roadster with a 1.8 TFSI engine. I'm trying to figure out if it has a timing belt or timing chain. From the comment above it seems that ether is possible, depending on whether it's a facelift. How do I tell if the car is a facelift model or is there a better way to determine if it is a chain or belt engine? 
Many thanks for any help. The car has done 60K miles.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

philztt said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Pre facelift 2.0 are belt, yours.
> ...


Facelift after mid 2010. So yours pre facelift belt, not chain.


----------



## philztt (Aug 15, 2020)

Thank you. I think I will probably go for the newer model.


----------

